# Le cardio de l’AW est-il fiable ?



## Bart94 (24 Février 2018)

Bonjour.
Je suis de plus en plus intéressé par les bracelets d’activité, essentiellement pour la fonction cardio.
Cette fonction est-elle fiable sur l’Applewatch ?
Peut-on trouver un bracelet plus fiable (ou aussi fiable pour moins cher)?
Merci.


----------



## Bart94 (25 Février 2018)

Apparement ma question ne suscite aucune réponse.
Je vais donc la modifier.
Pourriez-vous me dire si la fonction cardi de l’applewatch est fiable?
Comment fonctionne-t’il ?
À quel intervalle le rythme cardiaque est-il mesuré ?


----------

